# My journal



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

Well, for anyone interested here is how I am doing.

Current weight 232lbs, I was 214 after the Alboob challenge. I don't know my measurements but I have had many people tell me that I am getting huge. I can't wait to see it cut. My waist size is 36 right now 

Current rep weights, I don't do 1 rm yet

Squats  365
Deadlift 370
Bench 245

I am still working with Jill Mills, my wife is working with her also.

My oldest stepson is in tech school in the Air Force and came very very close to getting an other than honorable discharge. He didn't though and has orders for Guam and will leave the end of June.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey craig, welcome (back?) to IM. Don't believe I was around during your first tour. Good luck with the journal!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks DaMayor, we had a rather pornal group back then 

Of course Miss LeDix was the instigator of all the pornality back then.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> we had a rather pornal group back then


What and you think things have changed do you ???? 
Good to see you back Craig, *psst it's peetrips* i had a name change


----------



## lina (Apr 29, 2003)

I guess we were all thinking about you and wondering how you were.  

Jill still punishing you huh?

Don't let Miss Le Dix read this...lol

Glad you are well and good luck with your comp in Nov...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi Craig. Things have changed around here. Now there is more than just one person initiating the pornalities.

How tall are you? The other stats that you mention are similar to mine, other than the 365 for reps on the squat.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> What and you think things have changed do you ????
> Good to see you back Craig, *psst it's peetrips* i had a name change



Hey Rissole how is it going. You know I always wanted to ask about your prior name "peetrips" was that putting together 

Peet Rips or
Pee Trips

I guess when you get older it could be Pee Trips


----------



## craig777 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I guess we were all thinking about you and wondering how you were.
> 
> Jill still punishing you huh?
> ...



Hey sexy lady, yep Jill is still killing me. I am doing very good though. She pushes very very hard. She says that she wants to give me my money's worth.

Ahhh Miss LeDix, I had the best time teasing her. She is a sweet lady.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Hi Craig. Things have changed around here. Now there is more than just one person initiating the pornalities.
> 
> How tall are you? The other stats that you mention are similar to mine, other than the 365 for reps on the squat.



Hi Cap'n Deadlift

I am 6 ft tall. 42 years old


----------



## kuso (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey mate, welcome back 

Hows the knee these days? 

Still flipping tires?


----------



## craig777 (Apr 30, 2003)

Nope Tire flipping days are over. Knee still gives me some problems every now and then if I move suddenly. I guess I could have surgery on it, might have to some day.

We are taking care of Jill's daughter right now while she is in Sweden with Svend Karlson and his wife.


----------



## kuso (Apr 30, 2003)

DAmned....you best friend with the world strongest woman now eh??!

Shit....I don`t know why but I`m jealous as hell!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 30, 2003)

Jill is very good friends with Monica Brandt since Monica went to Malaysia for the World's Strongest Woman and did the commentary. Last time she came to San Antonio they went out partying. Do you think my wife would let me go out partying with Monica Brandt and Jill Mills (NOT)


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hey Rissole how is it going. You know I always wanted to ask about your prior name "peetrips" was that putting together
> 
> Peet Rips or
> ...


It was supposed to be Peet rips, but w8 and J'Bo told me to drink copius amounts of water so it became Pee Trips but in Sept i'll be Peet's ripped


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

I was wondering where you were the other day. Nice to see you back.


----------

